# My stalkabout



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

I've been wanting one for years. I'm a normal guy (well, whatever normal is) that is not going to spend the $2000 on store bought ones. I figured I'm pretty handy, so here it is. I bought a military backpack frame. Cut some PVC pipe I had laying around. Used a cheap ebay desk camera mount, and ended up with this.







I attached the tripod using an existing screw at the bottom. 










I used aluminum flat stock and small hinges for control rods. Wood screws attached the rods to the bike helmet. Same at the wooden base. Manneqine head with LED's off of ebay is perfect for the mask to fit over. LED's are blue, which makes the eyes look evil. 









The pipe strapping was changed after photo because it was way too weak. It's just under 8' tall, so I can walk inside of a building. 










Arms attach at the highest point of the rectangular frame. The gown has a semi-transparent front on it. I had a little trouble after dark, but had my wife guide me. End result after arms, mask, gloves, and gown was this. 










I need a better helmet for this year, and need shoulders. Overall- very happy with $115 total.


----------



## soul-snatcher (Apr 23, 2008)

Not bad. Im going to be trying my hand at making one this year.I had the same idea to use the back pack frame.How did it work out ?


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

You absolutely MUST get a video on here of that head action. I had no idea how to get head movement without expensive servos and electronics. Thanks for the post.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

The backpack frame was perfect. The head motion wasn't bad side to side. Front to back (nod) wasn't too good due to the bike helmet. It could not get tight enough on my head. I used flat stock aluminum in front and back with hinges attached to the helmet and wood base. Worked really well. This was my first attempt for anything like this.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok, not a video, but pics. Sorry for being a little dark. 



















This is the "nod" I was talking about. This is a necessity. I could "look" down on people. 










Frontal view with head turned. Turn your head, and it turns with you. 










Better view of the aluminum flat control rods and hinges. One hinge at each end .


----------



## lewlew (Oct 14, 2004)

Twizted, your stalkabout looks great! I like the blue led eyes. How much fabric did you use for that costume!? 

I had the same problems with my stalkabout when I tried to use a bike helmet. I went to a heavier motorcycle helmet and used the same linkages you've described. I've used mine for a couple of years now and still get the same responses (running, screaming, crying) then "Cool, are you on stilts?"

Some pics and video of mine. Keep up the good work! Let's see some video!

crawfordforester/Stalkaround - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Lew, I actually researched yours alot before I made it. It's just a start. Hopefully one day it'll be up to par with yours. It's really not as hard as I thought. Though I am used to fabrication. It really is an honor to hear you say that. I got more plans for it this year.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Looks good,and I think the backpack is the way to go.Mine I made out of pvc and it was uncomfortable.


----------



## rottin corps (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey I built one last year and have a friend that has a real one so was able to copy and have pics of the build. There not as hard to build once you seen the real deal, the head movement is done with a univercel joint, if any one is interested, i have pics in my photo album. and on rottincorps&#146;s Profile » Sinister Space - Halloween and Haunt Community let me know and ill put a how to and a parts list together
PS the back pack does work but it makes the stalk around look as if its faslling over, the store bought ones are made with copper pipe TO DAM COSTLY! i used pvc to sub. and it is light weight and easy to work with.
Rottin corps


----------



## dacostasr (Jul 6, 2006)

Rottin corps....please....how to and parts list would be great.

thanks

Dennis


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Man, I'd love to see pics of the $3,000 ones just to see how they're set up. I don't know if I'd use copper. I'd probably bend it. I like the PVC much more. I can handle the weight.


----------



## lewlew (Oct 14, 2004)

sikntwizted said:


> Thanks Lew, I actually researched yours alot before I made it. It's just a start. Hopefully one day it'll be up to par with yours. It's really not as hard as I thought. Though I am used to fabrication. It really is an honor to hear you say that. I got more plans for it this year.


Thanks. You're way too kind. Happy to help if I can. I do know what you mean about the weight though. I think mine is way over engineered (I could have used 1" pvc for the arms instead of 2", my aluminum frame doesn't need the duct tape to hold shape, etc..) but for the 5-6 hours I'm in it I'm so jacked that I don't even notice it.

I'd just as soon take my extra copper to the scrap yard, thank you. More money for prop building!


----------

